

Exhibition of Atrocity - rbanffy
http://us.pycon.org/2011/schedule/sessions/138/

======
thristian
Interesting. I doubt I'll be flying halfway 'round the world for PyCon, but I
look forward to watching a video of this presentation later.

For the record, the worst Python atrocity I've seen looks something like this:

    
    
        class Cat:
    
            def speak(self):
                print "meow!"
    
        class Dog:
    
            def speak(self):
                print "woof!"
    
            def transmogrify(self):
                self.__class__ = Cat
    

And, as I'm sure you can imagine, it works like this:

    
    
        >>> d = Dog()
        >>> d.speak()
        woof!
        >>> d.transmogrify()
        >>> d.speak()
        meow!

